# Chickens!!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone lets have fun! Post a pick of your chickens hanging out or doing something cool! I will start!

Bad chickens in the grange but there just so cute!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My chickens line to hang out on my porch.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's so cool and cute!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie helping herself to some of my lettuce!!! Watched where I was getting their snacks from the day before so decided to get her own the next day. Brat!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My Pheobie like to sit with me every moment she can. She's a house pet.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah 7chicks beat me to a post in seconds! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Ah 7chicks beat me to a post in seconds! Lol


Fast as fast can be, you can't catch me.  lol Your Pheob's is just so danged cute!!!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

My birds love treats....and photo bombing their mama apparently. LOL


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

There all so cool good picks!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

audra72 said:


> My birds love treats....and photo bombing their mama apparently. LOL


Audra, too funny!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

...........


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Too funny LOL!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Diamond. She very nosy. Always looking to see if you have any food!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's funny! One of my names of my hens is skittish but she is very noisy so we call her nosy nelly!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Audra, too funny!


Watch it Audra, I think that is the stinkeye.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Barney was a little Rosecomb bantam that didn't want out of the coop, he stayed in with his hen. But, he did like to be tall enough to see out. I had walls up about 2 1/2 feet, so that most dogs couldn't stand there and torture the chickens barking at them. So I had perches for Barney to get on so he could keep an eye out. He was my watchchicken. Nothing went on without him telling us.

This was where he would watch for me, or watch what I was doing.








I put a stump in his coop so he could see the neighbors, and crow and harass their dog, which he LOVED to do:


----------



## domf (Aug 29, 2012)

My chickens like to gather under a hanging bird feeder in a large aviary. I guess it is not necessarily birds of a feather.


----------



## domf (Aug 29, 2012)

And I guess my seven new babies like to hang out with mom. She hid her eggs from my collecting and the babies were a pleasant surprise. I caged them all so that no one does them any harm, until they are older.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

domf said:


> My chickens like to gather under a hanging bird feeder in a large aviary. I guess it is not necessarily birds of a feather.


Are those nanday conures with them?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Lacy eating some meal worms and foo









d.


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> This is Diamond. She very nosy. Always looking to see if you have any food!
> 
> View attachment 5211


She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Ginger, a production red, going after my husbands beer last fall.


----------



## domf (Aug 29, 2012)

*Nandasy and chickens*



robopetz said:


> Are those nanday conures with them?


Yes I have a nanday, two blue crown conures, pigeons and cockatiels with my chickens.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

domf said:


> Yes I have a nanday, two blue crown conures, pigeons and cockatiels with my chickens.


Very nice, I'd like a blue crown one day. I have a sun conure, cockatiel, lovebird, and then my 2 silkies. Oh and my 12 and counting button quails. Lol Charlie my sun conure is such a character. He says kiss and then will give you a kiss lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hahahahaha that's so funny! And wow you have a lot of different types of birds.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Hahahahaha that's so funny! And wow you have a lot of different types of birds.


I know! It's crazy, lol love then all. They really do keep me busy on too of school. Just started a new job too. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya hope all goes well.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute pics everyone! Thanks for the smiles they bring.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Abbie helping herself to some of my lettuce!!! Watched where I was getting their snacks from the day before so decided to get her own the next day. Brat!


Love that pic ...just had to save it...lolol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are a couple pics from a hatching. The first one is when we first heard the peep-peep from the coop. The second one is the final count.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, did I count 11 chicks????


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

UncleJoe, they are so cute!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

audra72 said:


> My birds love treats....and photo bombing their mama apparently. LOL


What is that that there eating!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Wow, did I count 11 chicks????


Actually there were 13. 12 you can clearly see in the pic and 1 is under the reddish hen if you look real close. I'm not sure but I think there were 22 eggs to start with. Both of the hens were sitting on them at the same time. There were too many for just one to cover.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Here are a couple pics from a hatching. The first one is when we first heard the peep-peep from the coop. The second one is the final count.


Very cute! They are natural borns! Lol


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Our new little family! We are loving day 3 of having babies! So far every day since day 1 more keep hatching! We are done now though - 8 out of 8! cant get much better than that! It's our first ever time with such tiny ones!  we couldn't be more pleased


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Jasmin, they are adorable! I so want some! Please spring come now!!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Me to! I wish spring was here! There so cutie and the mom is to! Are they all silkies?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

robopetz said:


> They are natural borns! Lol


That's the only way I do it. Broodiness is being bred out of chickens so I like doing my part to keep it alive.  Besides that, it's a whole lot easier to let them do it as opposed to turning eggs and keeping an eye on the temp and humidity. I did that 1 time. No more.

Yeah I know, there are incubators that can do it all for you but I have other places I'd rather spend my money.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Uncle Joy - Awww, they're so adorable! Love the mom looking over the side! Cutest expression her face.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

jasmin said:


> Our new little family! We are loving day 3 of having babies! So far every day since day 1 more keep hatching! We are done now though - 8 out of 8! cant get much better than that! It's our first ever time with such tiny ones!  we couldn't be more pleased


That is one beautiful momma! Chicks are too cute! Very pretty coloring. Everyone and their precious chick pics are making me so jealous.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

What a proud Mama!! Love those photos, and an adorable little coop!! Is that a rabbit hutch?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> That's the only way I do it. Broodiness is being bred out of chickens so I like doing my part to keep it alive.  Besides that, it's a whole lot easier to let them do it as opposed to turning eggs and keeping an eye on the temp and humidity. I did that 1 time. No more.
> 
> Yeah I know, there are incubators that can do it all for you but I have other places I'd rather spend my money.


It's just like quails now a days. They are rare to go broody on their eggs. If my chickens would go broody when they get older i would love for them to be a mom.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

This is Pat our favorite pet - personality galore! Found her hiding furtively on top of a round bail of hay - ahah! Here are those missing eggs.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Too cute! She built the worlds largest nest! Hahahha sorry I had to. Very cute!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol! What a girl! She'd definitely make the guinnes book of world records for the size of that nest! She's cute!!! Thanks for sharing HomeSkillet!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cool big nest! Lol


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Me to! I wish spring was here! There so cutie and the mom is to! Are they all silkies?


They are actually little Pekin Bantams and a couple of Frizzle Pekin Bantams - we bought the fertile eggs so she is a surrogate mum! We actually lost our other silkie this morning-our dog attacked her and I had to put her down.. Internal injuries.. Bit of a sad day for us.. We still have a caring mumma though and 8 lovely chicks so we can be glad of that.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> What a proud Mama!! Love those photos, and an adorable little coop!! Is that a rabbit hutch?


Yep it's a little rabbit hutch with a big run attached to it.. I added some roosting poles to make it a little chicken friendly! its A little two level one, we only had two silkies so it was a perfect size.. we just got a new one for all the little babies though that's closer to the ground..


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

jasmin said:


> They are actually little Pekin Bantams and a couple of Frizzle Pekin Bantams - we bought the fertile eggs so she is a surrogate mum! We actually lost our other silkie this morning-our dog attacked her and I had to put her down.. Internal injuries.. Bit of a sad day for us.. We still have a caring mumma though and 8 lovely chicks so we can be glad of that.


I'm so sorry Jasmin. =( Hugs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. So sad. :-(


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

You all take such good picks!


----------

